# Fishing Frankston over Christmas.



## mjos (Mar 6, 2012)

Howdy all,

I'm heading down to Melbourne (from Sydney) for Christmas. We'll be staying at mount eliza and was looking for some tips on places to fish in the area. I am taking the kayak with me with sounder etc. all fitted and ready to go.

Jos


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

mjos said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I'm heading down to Melbourne (from Sydney) for Christmas. We'll be staying at mount eliza and was looking for some tips on places to fish in the area. I am taking the kayak with me with sounder etc. all fitted and ready to go.
> 
> Jos


I cant help you a lot with the areas even though Frankston is only 15 min away from home - I dont fish PPB that much
But from where you are staying plenty of guys fish the Mt Eliza area and around Morninton

I prefur to fish in the next pond myself east ( Westernport )

What do you wont to target , have you anything in mind


----------



## mjos (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Eric I will check out that reef if I get a chance.

Cheaterparts I am looking to catch snapper if I can. Boats fish from out the front of my in-laws place for them all the time so I think they are in the area. I would also like to have a go catching squid as it makes great bait and I love to eat it (and so do the kids).

Jos


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

mjos said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Eric I will check out that reef if I get a chance.
> 
> ...


Strangly enough I dont use a lot of squid as bait finding other baits have worked better for me 
and yes with some luck you will find some Snapper ,PPB is well know for Snapper this time of the year

You will find squid all the way along the Mt Eliza - Morington normaly not that large
if you wont larger squid take a wonder to Flinders Launch near the pier 30 + Cm hoods are more common there


----------

